# First week of deer season!!



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

How did everyone do who got a chance to go out and hunt this week!!! If you got pic's please show them!


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I went out for the first 4 days and seen does mainly, 4-point and a 7-point. I wanted the 7-point but just wasn't presented with a shot I'm comfortable with taking, so he walked! I'm taking the next few days off because of the heat, I know the deer are still moving but I'm not! I love bowhunting but I hate bugs and there are alot of bugs when it's warm. I'll head back out Tuesdayish and hope I see a good one! Cooler weather next week, I'm sooo excited!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I made it out a couple evenings last week. Went out friday, saturdy and sunday morning. Alot less deer movement then through the week. However, what I did was well worth sitting in my tree in 90 degree temps. 

Had a spike and 4 point come within shooting range friday morning. Saturday morning was even slower, just as I was considering getting down. I look across the field at my daughters stand and low and behold...oh la la,
a big bodied 10 pt was at her apple tree, scrapped the ground a bit and bit at the lickign branch. He crossed the woodline and stood broadside to her stand at 15 yards. No one was in her stand. Sunday the 4point came around again, tried to push him to a buddy, it worked, but he wasn't ready.:lol: oops!!

Heading back out in the morning. I'm expecting to see the usual 20 to 50 deer in the benas with this cooler weather.:evil: Can't wait and after the week I've had, I reeaaalllllllyyyy need the therapy. 

Good luck.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I was in Cadillac on Sunday. Saw 2 small does. Man was it a scorcher! I went out closer to home on Tuesday night. It looked good. I was in a dried up swamp with a wooded ridge on one side and farmed fields on the other. The skeeters were so bad!!! Then I heard a guy running his beagles in the field so I figured the deer would not be interested in crossing over there any time soon! I had about 6 Turkey's come in and man one was really mad that I was at the base of the tree he wanted to roost in. He made a ton of racket. When that all settled down the yotes chimed in. It was a wild and wooley night, just no deer.

With any luck, I will be back there on Sunday.


----------

